# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Weltcup Hafjell 2013 Thread

## noox

Eine der Lieblingsstrecken der Weltcup-Fahrer wird am Wochenende wieder befahren: Hafjell in Norwegen.

Preview mit Claudio Caluori - inkl. Sturz von der Follow-Up-Cam:
www.redbull.com/uk/en/bike/st...-rides-hafjell

Helmkamera-Run von Markus Pekoll: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151634590513456

----------


## noox

Practice auf Dirt-TV:




dirt.mpora.com/events/downhil...m-hafjell.html

----------


## noox

Live Timing Qualifying: static.sportresult.com/federa.../CM/index.html

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Two words:
Sam Hill

----------


## willi

> Two words:
> Sam Hill


Da könntest recht haben, das Wetter passt für Hill :Smile:

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Leider doch net. Weiß net was da los war...
Wer mir auch schön langsam leit tut sind Hannah und blenkinsop: beide immer knapp am Stockerl oder Sieg vorbei...

----------


## DaKa

Pekoll war auch sehr gut in der Zeit bis zum Sturz, echt schade...
naja und wenn wer Regenfest ist dann D-Hard...

aber so wies aussieht wird in baldiger Zukunft S.Smith die Truppe anführen, der muss glaub ich einfach nurmehr Streckenerfahrung sammeln der Junge, der is echt gut drauf...

...., und echt mutiger Scrab von J.Fischbach, bei dem Wetter und Landung aufs nasse Holz --> FETT^^

zu guter letzt:
"Kiss the tree" by Gee Atherton..., hat mit der Kameraeinstellung von hinten doch echt geil ausgesehen, ala " Komm her du Baum, ich liebe dir!"

----------


## gorgonzola

Mal a technische Frage, welche Teams waren da auf 650b unterwegs? 
Lapierre und Scott, oder? Oder war der Brendog mit 26er unterwegs? Man siehr das so schwer.  :Smile:

----------


## zach2013

Practice auf Dirt-TV:

----------

